# Cooling HID/Grow cab - thermoelectric coolers



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 16, 2007)

Well I was reading a thread and a user named Firepower said he found a device called a TEC (thermoelectric cooler) that he was going to put infront of his fans to cool the air down. Very cool stuff. I started looking into it because it could be great for getting those HID system temps down even more or for controlling a heat problem in a grow cab. In the summer unless I have a window ac unit going the air being brought in by the ventilation fans is still going to be very warm. And I'm probably not going to run my ac to keep electrical costs down. 

check this out.
http://www.electracool.com/aa.htm

I also suggest checking this place out. They have a bigger selection

http://www.tetech.com/

If you're wondering how you set it up to cool down your box click this PDF. It has a visual.
http://www.tetech.com/docs/ac-027-1.pdf

I was thinking you could hook one of these units up inline with your duct fan to have a constant supply of cold air to push through the fixture. I am wondering about what Insane told me though. When you put cold air over a hot glass bulb you can shatter the bulb...I'm wondering how cold the air has to be in order to cause the glass to fail. These small cooling systems can be hooked up to a temperature controller though so you can set it so that it's not blowing -15 degree air over a 300-400 degree bulb. 

Also...If you have a closet or a box that is getting too hot even with ventilation and you don't have the space to put in an AC unit...You can install one of these small systems and it will definitely make regulating the temperature inside much easier. Good ventilation is works great for keeping it cool, but when the ambient air temps get upwards of 80-90 degrees that becomes difficult. 

I think this is a pretty neat idea. It's small and affective and is completely electrically powered. No moving parts except for the fans, highly reliable and 0 maintenance. Just keep in mind this is more efficient for smaller grow cabs. I'll keep digging and see if I can find some better systems. But kudos to Firepower for finding this stuff.


----------



## MJ20 (Apr 16, 2007)

Interesting..


----------



## Firepower (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey Thanks Laser....those you found are awesome, price is a not bad for the product. But i definitely think a lot of people can use 1 of this. i cant afford 1 yet so ill be placing an order for 4 TEC's next week and let you know how those work out with the fans..

the info on TEC's i found on E-Bay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-Qty-91-2W-40mm...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 16, 2007)

Just make sure you get a heatsink for the hot side otherwise they'll overheat and be destroyed.


----------

